# Original Kayfun?



## Raslin (23/11/14)

So I am thinking about getting into RBA's and it occurred to me that all the vendors have different brands of clone's. Does anybody have the original is SA. And does the original also have leaking issues?


----------



## Tom (23/11/14)

I got 2 originals. No issues at all. However, i live in germany now. FYI. ...the kayfun lite plus are currently on special everywhere in germany, as preparation for the upcoming V4. 60 euros. Check either Svoemesto or intaste.de

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tom (23/11/14)

http://www.intaste.de/kayfun-lite-plus.html


----------



## free3dom (23/11/14)

I'd recommend getting the Lemo instead of the Kayfun.

It's basically the same thing, except the Lemo has a glass tank and much better airflow. Also it's Authentic, high quality, and it's available locally for around R500.

Oh, and mine hasn't leaked a drop at all.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Dubz (23/11/14)

I would say go for the lemo as well. you will be able to vape any juice you want as the pyrex tank will not crack like the PC tanks on the kayfuns, also I hear the airflow on the Lemo is awesome. I however have a Kayfun clone - the Heatvape Kayfun 3.1es and have no issues with it at all.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Raslin (23/11/14)

I was thinking of getting the kayfun mini v2.1, since I did not want to get the big diameter versions. The lemo overhang on the istick puts me off.


----------



## Tom (23/11/14)

Raslin said:


> I was thinking of getting the kayfun mini v2.1, since I did not want to get the big diameter versions. The lemo overhang on the istick puts me off.


i believe its hard to get the Mini coiled...

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## free3dom (23/11/14)

Raslin said:


> I was thinking of getting the kayfun mini v2.1, since I did not want to get the big diameter versions. The lemo overhang on the istick puts me off.



That is a problem - it does not bother me, but I understand it puts off many people. I am not currently aware of any smaller diameter rebuildables besides the Kayfun Mini - and as mentioned by @Tom it's probably a pain to build, especially as a first RBA. I've not seen any Authentic Kayfuns (Lite, 3.1, or Mini) on any of the local vendor sites so you will have to import it and that will be quite costly.


----------

